# E invece c'è un altro nick



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

con cui ho praticamente zero rapporti che ogni volta che leggo mi fa sentire addosso tutta la bruttura del tradimento.
Pensate che roba strana.
Mi sento in difficoltà a rapportarmi con lui.
Perchè è talmente superiore a tutti (per me)che davvero mi sento inadeguata anche a dirgli ciao.

Lo percepisco come una figura forte e paterna.
Si paterna.
L'unico "rapporto" che abbiamo è che lui ogni tanto lo vedo che legge il blog e questa cosa mi da un pò di ansia.
Che è cretino da dire ma proprio perchè lo reputo superiore in toto, non capisco come lui.
Nella sua situazione che davvero io stessa non avrei saputo come comportarmi e avrei fatto esplodere l'uragano tebe, spaccando ossa, cervelli e poi dando fuoco a tutto...lui invece non ha mai scritto cose assolutistiche.
Ha tentato di capire. Di ricostruire.
Senza successo.
E non è mai livoroso, solo alcune volte, e...

Boh.

Sono ciò che potenzialmente ha distrutto quello in cui credeva, in quanto traditrice e  invece. Legge.


Il principe azzurro mi fa cagare ma se devo pensare ad un principe azzurro penso a lui.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

scusa tebe ..con questi misteri non ci sto dentro.e nick amoroso, nick inaffidabile, nick nonho capito cosa....
parlane con gli interessati o fai i nomi con tranquillità.
in alternativa
cresci:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6641 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa tebe ..con questi misteri non ci sto dentro.e nick amoroso, nick inaffidabile, nick nonho capito cosa....
> parlane con gli interessati o fai i nomi con tranquillità.
> in alternativa
> cresci:mrgreen:


NO! NON CRESCO!

Posso solo dirti che Nick-con-cui-mi-sento-inadeguata è uomo, come nick amore segreto del resto.

L'ottusangola è donna.
ma non sei tu.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

:scared:


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

non mi ha sfiorata il dubbio.ma perché lo fai?
ami il mistero? boh





			
				Tebe;bt6642 ha detto:
			
		

> NO! NON CRESCO!
> 
> Posso solo dirti che Nick-con-cui-mi-sento-inadeguata è uomo, come nick amore segreto del resto.
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6641 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa tebe ..con questi misteri non ci sto dentro.e nick amoroso, nick inaffidabile, nick nonho capito cosa....
> parlane con gli interessati o fai i nomi con tranquillità.
> in alternativa
> cresci:mrgreen:


eh si..in tranquillità:rotfl:..ma pure tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva;bt6644 ha detto:
			
		

> non mi ha sfiorata il dubbio.ma perché lo fai?
> ami il mistero? boh



lo faccio perchè ho bisogno di diSgressioni ogni tanto, lo sai che qui butto giù pensieri in libertà anche senza magari un senso logico.
Mi andava di scriverlo e l'ho fatto
Mi fai sorridere quando non capisci:mrgreen:.
Perchè comunque ci provi, come io provo a capire te.


Siamo fatte l'una per l'altra!
E sono certa che nella vita reale saremmo "amiche"
fff:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6646 ha detto:
			
		

> lo faccio perchè ho bisogno di diSgressioni ogni tanto, lo sai che qui butto giù pensieri in libertà anche senza magari un senso logico.
> Mi andava di scriverlo e l'ho fatto
> Mi fai sorridere quando non capisci:mrgreen:.
> Perchè comunque ci provi, come io provo a capire te.
> ...


sai che io l'ho anche sognata? Mi sgridava...


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

ma poi non è che sia così brontolona:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6648 ha detto:
			
		

> sai che io l'ho anche sognata? Mi sgridava...



ti credo sulla parola!
pensa che quando la immagino mi vedo con Min a genova, al porto, in uno di quei bar molto in, io e lei sedute fuori. A farci baciare dal sole.
E con lei che, quando mi becca a guardare il fondoschiena del cameriere giovane e papabile mi dice altera
-tebe smettila e cresci!- e subito tira fuori un accendino e scoppia a ridere continuando- comunque devi crescere!-


----------

